# 4G App idea



## mtaylor924 (Feb 4, 2012)

I've searched and not found an app that does what I want, but I don't know anything about programming to write it myself...so here I am proposing it for someone brighter than me to take it and run 

I have a Galaxy Nexus on Verizon with 4G LTE. But I only get 4G near work, around my sister-in-law's house, and when I travel into the city. I don't have 4G at home or at other frequent destinations.

What I'd really like to see is a way to check an automatically updated list of 4G antenna locations, and using the phone's current location (GPS or network) automatically enable the 4G radio when in range and disable it when out of range. This would all be transparent to the user once set up, and would help save significant battery as compared to leaving 4G on and searching for signal even in 3G-only areas. All without having to manually remember to turn 4G on and off.

Option 1: Standalone app that includes above functionality.

Option 2: Tasker plugin that allows Tasker to toggle 4G radio (not currently a feature for Tasker); plus separate app to download 4G map data.

Option 3: If up-to-date 4G map data can be easily parsed from the web, a series of Tasker modules and plugins to accomplish everything.

Additional challenge: Stock ROM has no hooks for altering 4G setting. I'm running AOKP, which means there's a hook to toggle 4G without manually going into the settings menu. I guess this would only be useful for custom ROMs (at least until Google allows other programs to change 4G status like you can with 3G/2G/turn data off in a future OTA).

So...if something like this exists, please point me in the right direction. If not, does anyone think it can be done?

Thanks


----------

